# How do you dress IRL?



## Ferret Phantom (Jan 14, 2011)

So, no matter how deep we are into the fandom, we all have outside lives. People to meet & greet, groceries to buy, that sort of thing. My question to the furry fandom is, *What do you usually like to wear when you go out?*

I guess I should go first and give an example.
I'm a guy who likes name brand stuff. (I get from my dad.) It's not very rare to find me wearing a Puma military cap , a Bico necklace, Oakley sunglasses, an Element jacket and stuff like that. No matter the weather, I wear jeans year-round.

Excuse my noobness, but I'd like to see what you guys and gals dress like in person. :]


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 14, 2011)

A shirt, pants, socks and shoes, underwear (not in that order)


----------



## Pine (Jan 14, 2011)

8-bit said:


> A shirt, pants, socks and shoes, underwear (not in that order)


 
this, but I usually wear a sweatshirt or a coat depending on how cold it is


----------



## Plantar (Jan 14, 2011)

Jeans, steel-toed work boots, socks, t-shirt, this nice coat I got on my birthday, and lately a leather long-coat since it's coooold. Sometimes a hat, too.


----------



## Enwon (Jan 14, 2011)

I wear dark jeans, a name-brand T-shirt, and a flannel button shirt open over the T-shirt.  Sometimes I have a leather jacket when it gets cold, and sometimes I just wear a hoodie instead of the open-button-shirt-t-shirt arrangement.  And when it is hot, I forget the button shirt and just go with a T-shirt and shorts.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 14, 2011)

Casual with a touch of a fashionable piece here and there.

Usually solid colors and light colored shorts and sandals whenever I can, though I've been forced to wear jeans, shoes, and socks lately. Bleh. 

Also, I've recently gotten into wearing these nice scarves that I've been collecting. They're nice. <3


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Jan 14, 2011)

Casual clothes. Not part of any subculture, at least not intentionally. If I see clothes I like for a reasonable price I buy them. Not planning to spend 90eur on a freaking G-Star shirt or whatever shirts those 'cool' shirts are. As long as my clothes keep me warm and don't look silly, I'm fine with them.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 14, 2011)

what are clothes?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 14, 2011)

Dark colors... mostly black...
Button down shirt with the sleeves rolled up.
T-shirt
pants... yeah...


----------



## CaptainNico (Jan 14, 2011)

Bright and bold colors for shirts, lots of cute hoodies, and many bold stripes. Jeans and khakis for me. Chucks Taylors for my feet.

I also like to wear beanies. =3


----------



## GHDA (Jan 14, 2011)

Maharishi Hoodies, limited fitteds, skinnies and pumas. B)


----------



## Vo (Jan 14, 2011)

Bottoms: Slacks, cargo pants, cargo shorts, dark blue jeans
Tops: T-shirt, polo, turtleneck+blazer, long-sleeved black 4-pocket BDU shirt

In various combinations, I'm not going to outline them all, use common sense.


----------



## Qoph (Jan 14, 2011)

Jeans/cargo shorts and a t-shirt in summer.

Jeans and long sleeve shirts / sweaters in winter.

I couldn't care less about brand names.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 14, 2011)

jeans and a shirt


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 14, 2011)

CaptainNico said:


> Bright and bold colors for shirts, lots of cute hoodies, and many bold stripes. Jeans and khakis for me. Chucks Taylors for my feet.
> 
> I also like to wear beanies. =3


 
This, without the beanies. x3

I'm trying to not dress like a teenager so much now (lol, 22) , but it's winter, so I'd rather wear my thick hoodies and be warm, thanks.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 14, 2011)

This and boots or some other shoes.


----------



## Hashire (Jan 14, 2011)

Depends on my mood...but its usually Jeans, a shirt/tanktop with some kind of collared overshirt buttoned up half way and flip-flops...the overshirt depends on how hot it is outside....too hot, I dont wear it.
and if its cold, you can usually find me in my black jacket with the fur on the hood  so comfy and warm

but on a daily basis I wear bright blue scrubs...cuz my job requires it...

of course I do wear fancy girly stuff on occassion, especially when out on a date with my Hubbz 
pix


----------



## 00vapour (Jan 14, 2011)

I usually wear all black, which is odd because I am not a goth by any stretch of the imagination, I just like black.

black jeans, black hoodie, black shirt, socks, sweater, jacket, ha,t mitts.... (its cold up here k?)


----------



## eversleep (Jan 14, 2011)

I just wear whatever my mom buys me.


----------



## Skittle (Jan 14, 2011)

Jeans, t-shirt, rainbow shoes. Unless I am feeling super fab... Then the world experiences this:
I need a better picture. Ffff.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 14, 2011)

White or black T-shirt, leather jacket (preferably black) black jeans (or sometimes blue) and steel-capped boots. All ready to kick ass! ... Or not.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 14, 2011)

If it's an occasion I go smart-casual. Like, smart shirt and trousers... Maybe a tie. If I'm just going to work or wherever, just a t-shirt, hoody and jeans.


----------



## Riley (Jan 14, 2011)

Usual:  Bluejeans, tshirt of some sort, steel toe work boots.  If spring or fall, add a long sleeve button down shirt.  If winter, add a sweater or fleece, with a black canvas trenchcoat and black leather gloves to go out, with a spiffy black wide-brimmed hat.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 14, 2011)

Riley said:


> Usual:  Bluejeans, tshirt of some sort, *steel toe work boots.*  If spring or fall, add a long sleeve button down shirt.  If winter, add a sweater or fleece, with a *black canvas trenchcoat* and black *leather gloves* to go out, with a spiffy *black wide-brimmed hat.*


 
Pic. Now.


----------



## Jw (Jan 14, 2011)

For normal junk: T-shirt or long sleeved shirt, maybe another shirt like a polo or button-up on top. Jeans, socks, slip on shoes or sneakers, usually a skull cap or some kind of hat if it gets cold enough. Top it off with a hoodie or a coat and I'm good to go.

Summertime means I ditch the jeans for shorts, socks and shoes for flops, and no more undershirts-- just short sleeve polos and tshirts.

Class/work: scrubs. White sneakers. As many layers underneath as I need to be comfy.

I hate neckties. I hate dress shirts. I hate dress shoes. I will wear them only if I'm forced to do so.


----------



## Pandamanda (Jan 14, 2011)

From head to toe: a cool hat on occasion, a band tee or polo, a hoodie over that, jeans (usually skinny), and either my maroon Nikes or fuzzy boots. :3


----------



## Usarise (Jan 14, 2011)

Usually a dark colored shirt (black, purple, grey, or sometimes white), jeans, underwear, whatever kind of socks you call that go a little higher than your ankle, and I switch between my demonia boots and some custom converse.  Oh and a LOT of jewelry.  Rings, bracelets, and necklaces. ^^


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 14, 2011)

skittle said:


> Jeans, t-shirt, rainbow shoes. Unless I am feeling super fab... Then the world experiences this:
> I need a better picture. Ffff.


 
Certainly a change from the all black that a number of people tend to prefer. o.o


----------



## Fay V (Jan 14, 2011)

usually jeans. 9 months out of the year I wear my black fur line boots because they grip the ice better. I like general tshirts or long sleeve shirts. Some sort of fleece jacket, and a hat now and again.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 14, 2011)

Excluding underwear, whi9ch I hope most of us wear, I wear jeans and T-shirts.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 14, 2011)

*If I'm being casual / not giving a shirt:*
black t-shirt or tanktop, cargo pants or jeans, leather goth boots or black / white camo-print tennishoes, a black and dark gray striped wool jacket or a black furry jacket, (sometimes) fishnet shirt under t-shirt / tanktop, (sometimes) fishnet gloves, silver jewelry, sunglasses, purse, (sometimes) black cat-ear hat
*
If I'm being dressy:*
leather corset or black tanktop, long or short skirt, boots or heels (or heeled boots), fishnet stockings, scarf, black furry jacket or leather jacket, silver jewelry, leather collar, sunglasses, purse


Blah blah resident gawth blah.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 14, 2011)

Jeans, sneakers, t-shirts. Sometimes a hoodie, when it's cold I wear thermal underwear, shirts, and socks underneath my normal clothes. I also wear lounge pants if I'm inside most of the day.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jan 14, 2011)

I have two favourite outfits, I alternate between the two ever few days.

1. (my current one, as in the one i'm wearing now)

-These Shoes, but with the laces same color as the bottoms.
-These jeans
-Whatever t-shirt I feel like wearing that day.
- This leather Jacket
-a pair of sunglasses
-hair is gelled up into casual spikes.

2. Only changes here are swap leather jacket for black hoodie, and gelled up hair for a grey beanie, and I always have the hood up.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm pretty tomboyish, but I have my girlier days.

Tops: T-shirts or button-ups over long sleeves; long-sleeved button-ups over wife-beaters or a thin T-shirt; on the occasion that I'm feeling for something more girly (and it's hot), I'll wear a tanktop under a thin/loose long sleeve.
Bottoms: Jeans (skinnies or not); shorts that are at least cut under the knee; leggings (on the RARE occasion I wear shorts cut above the knee or skorts/skirts/dresses.
Shoes: Flats or sneakers, it doesn't matter; my favorite shoes are faux fur-lined boots. I hate high heels.
Accessories: Too many to name; I love accessories.


----------



## Riley (Jan 14, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Pic. Now.


 
Don't have one that shows it all off.  The best I can do is point you to the mugshots thread, but the picture I have there doesn't show a whole lot.


----------



## Sir Section 8 (Jan 14, 2011)

Cargo (pants or shorts) or athletic shorts, video game, star wars or olive drab mideval decaled shirt, dog tags, sneakers, thermal long sleeve shirt if it's cold. Or I'll go out in a full woodland military getup, with the jacket opened up and sleeves rolled up with combat boots + boonie.


----------



## Skittle (Jan 14, 2011)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Certainly a change from the all black that a number of people tend to prefer. o.o


 Hahaha. I like bright colorful things. :3 Obviously!


----------



## Cam (Jan 14, 2011)

Usually a thin t shirt with something with long sleeves underneath (normally a black thermal or something of the sort). Thin (not skinny) jeans.

And im always loaded on accessories. Right now I got on my custom brass-knuckle/pentagram neckless, a green day cutlet, a neon taper gauge, and a skully hat :3c


----------



## Bayou (Jan 14, 2011)

Anything that's laying around in my dresser. Jeans, sweats, baggy hoodies, Marvel shirts, Harry potter shirts, KH shirts...alot of different kind of shirts. Converse and..yah that's pretty much it.
Undies and a  braaaaaaa Brah C:


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 14, 2011)

My friends tell me I look like a train wreck. Basically, picture Ke$ha with black hair. So...yeah.


----------



## Kilter (Jan 14, 2011)

Sneakers, jeans, t-shirt of any kind...and my Horde hoodie :3

If I'm feeling dressy: tight jeans, high heel boots, a fashion shirt and either my knit cardigen or my black faux-military coat


----------



## FoxPhantom (Jan 14, 2011)

Black shirts, black pairs of pants, wearing a red or blue button down shirt unbuttoned, wearing my favorite necklace over the black shirt,  wearing my Naruto village of Sound wrist band, live strong wristband, and my pair of black shoes.


----------



## Kalyn (Jan 14, 2011)

Jeans.  Plain sleeveless or t-shirt, weather-appropriate, usually gray or brown.  Hooded sweatshirt if weather is cold.

I'm so boring it's painful.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jan 14, 2011)

Depending on the temperature, I'll wear a polo shirt and jeans or or a tank top and basketball shorts.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 14, 2011)

Like a slob without fashion sense. So I'm guessing I've got an indie look?


----------



## Velystord (Jan 14, 2011)

Summer = button up shirt with either flowers or beer or hula girls dancing khaki shorts and some sort of sandals. My sister says i look like i just came off the beach.
Winter = Since theres still about 4 inches of snow in my front yard I wear some sort of t-shirt, work boots, and a thick jacket.


----------



## Kreevox (Jan 15, 2011)

shoes: These awesome things or these.

pants: from late spring to early fall I wear shorts, either camo, black or brown to tan in color, any other time, jeans, regular ones, none of that skinny jeans bullshit but now I scored the most awesome pants ever so I'll be wearing them more often.

shirts: the shit you find near the front of a hot topic, i.e. shit like those retro shirts, gaming shirts, and a lot of jinx shit, oh, and some of those anime shirts you find at fye

accessories: I got more jackets than most people have underwear, but I'm currently sporting a stormtrooper jacket thats one of those zip-all-the-way mask-hoods

jewelry: I wear all silver jewelry, not because of the fact that they're silver, its just all the cool shit is silver; I wear a cross necklace w/ 2010 inscribed on the back that i got as a grad present, or a TTGL core drill necklace, depends; I also got this and this.


----------



## Goshujinsama (Jan 15, 2011)

Black shoes or boots, black or dark blue jeans, solid color T-shirt. black and blue hoodie if it's cold. i'm not very outstanding. cloths are just cloths.


----------



## Kaizy (Jan 15, 2011)

I dress kinda bleh
Baggy carpenter jeans, dark t-shirt, skater shoes, hoodie...meh


----------



## Hissora (Jan 15, 2011)

skittle said:


> Jeans, t-shirt, rainbow shoes. Unless I am feeling super fab... Then the world experiences this:
> I need a better picture. Ffff.



Lol I totally have that shirt only it's yellow x3

I usually wear some band or horror movie shirt and skinny jeans. And weird necklaces. I like it simple.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Jan 15, 2011)

Jeans and tee-shirts, even in winter. And if it happens to be a long-sleeved shirt, I always wear the sleeves rolled up. I can't stand them. >.<
If I have to wear classy, I always opt for jackets and ties.


----------



## Azure (Jan 15, 2011)

Pajama pants and a wife beater for just about everything that doesn't require a uniform. Blaring pink panama pants. Fuck these people.


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 15, 2011)

Sweater over an oxford shirt with a tie. I am a business man. I conduct a business or businesses.

In the winter I usually wear a pea coat and a scarf. It is warm and nice.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jan 15, 2011)

i just wear pants, t-shirt, and boots. all black.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 15, 2011)

Average, basic clothes... especially hoodies.

In a few years, I'm bringing back the Rivethead look. You have my word.


----------



## Nekirae (Jan 15, 2011)

I dress however I feel like dressing that day. Usually dark colors. Lately I've been trying to wear girlier stuff like boots, leggings and short dresses or long shirts. Usually I'm lazy and just wear sneakers, skinny jeans or yoga pants and a t-shirt though. Oh, and a hat with bunny ears and a hoodie because I'm always cold.


----------



## Milo (Jan 15, 2011)

Azure said:


> Pajama pants and a wife beater for just about everything that doesn't require a uniform. Blaring pink panama pants. Fuck these people.


 
me too :0

although I wear a wifebeater because I got this stupid condition... anyway yea, I TRY to wear normal shirts in public, but I always end up having to hide myself a bit. that's why I like winters, where I can hide myself under a jacket


----------



## Willow (Jan 15, 2011)

During this time of the year, I usually wear jeans and a graphic tee. Along with a hoodie and hat. Assorted undergarments obviously, and a pair of black Converse. Which by the way, cloth shoes aren't the smartest shoes to wear in the winter. I'm just too lazy to buy a new pair of shoes. I hardly ever wear long sleeves either.


----------



## Kaizy (Jan 15, 2011)

Willow said:


> During this time of the year, I usually wear jeans and a graphic tee. Along with a hoodie and hat. Assorted undergarments obviously, and a pair of black Converse. Which by the way, cloth shoes aren't the smartest shoes to wear in the winter. I'm just too lazy to buy a new pair of shoes. I hardly ever wear long sleeves either.


I couldnt live without graphic tees
Theyre like $5 a piece at the local Kohls


----------



## Milo (Jan 15, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> I couldnt live without graphic tees
> Theyre like $5 a piece at the local Kohls


 
I hate free expression >:C

that's why all of my shirts are awful plain and bad color


----------



## Kaizy (Jan 15, 2011)

Milo said:


> I hate free expression >:C
> 
> that's why all of my shirts are awful plain and bad color


Hey dont be hatin on graphic tees
I love them :C


----------



## eversleep (Jan 15, 2011)

People tell me I look like I shop at Wal*Mart.


:'(


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 15, 2011)

Usually jeans and a t-shirt. Occasionally a polo-type shirt in more formal situation.

I'd add a chain collar like this one to the list if I could get one. But it's kind of embarassing to walk into a pet store and ask for one.


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 15, 2011)

eversleep said:


> People tell me I look like I shop at Wal*Mart.
> 
> 
> :'(


 
Don't worry babe shhh come here and I'll make it all better princess.


----------



## xiath (Jan 15, 2011)

It depends really.

If I'm lazy I will just wear a T-shirt (either black or white), black jeans, and black and white vans.  

If I'm not lazy I might wear a dressy long sleeved shirt, a tie, a vest (if the shirt under it is white), and my pocket watch. (I don't always wear all of that, but that is about as dressy as I get, outside of a formal event that is)


----------



## Citrakayah (Jan 15, 2011)

For the most part, smart casual. Jeans or slacks with a dress shirt as well as some presentable Macbeth skate shoes. If it's cold, I'll wear a wool peacoat, even colder weather requires a cashmere scarf.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 15, 2011)

eversleep said:


> People tell me I look like I shop at Wal*Mart.
> 
> 
> :'(


 
How is that a bad thing?
;-;


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 15, 2011)

Casual hippie like kind of cyber goth look. I'm a wreck X3
-This shirt
-These jeans or these
-These shoes
-These gloves
And finally these goggles


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 15, 2011)

Let's see, harley's normal attire consists of: a loose shirt of some sort, preferably a band shirt with a saying on it because i'm mentally 15...a flannel overshirt or a hoodie (flannels <3!), jeans are just whatever...ripped or something from goodwill...or both. :V and then i wear either my cowboy boots or my rocketdogs (first generation so they have zero traction).

oh and sometimes i wear a hat, and that's either my trucker hat or a beanie.


----------



## Kreevox (Jan 15, 2011)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Casual hippie like kind of cyber goth look. I'm a wreck X3
> -This shirt
> -These jeans or these
> -These shoes
> ...


 

you bastard, I am so jelly, I want everything except that shirt and the first pants link cuz it wont show,  but I want everything else, except in white w/ dark burnt orange details


----------



## Trance (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a clean and light sort of style I guess.  -What I wore today:

â€¢Light colored, slim cut but not skinny, slightly distressed jeans
â€¢Fitted, dark purple v-neck tee
â€¢Thin, grey Merino wool hoodie

But at the moment, sweatpants and a sleeveless tee.


----------



## Merinotetrapoda (Jan 15, 2011)

Stuff that looks like expensive clothes...or clothes that actually are expensive whether casual, flashy or 'cute' (if this makes any sense). My aunt buys me and gives me a lot of the clothes she doesnt wear. I'm not rich by the way, I just have an inability to dress in ripped up jeans or goth style clothing w/o running back home and changing into something else...


----------



## Querk (Jan 15, 2011)

T-shirts that specifically have zero words on them
Light or dark jeans that don't match what else I'm wearing
A hoodie that looks like I could have gotten it from anywhere
Running shoes that make it seem like I'm not wearing them for comfort


----------



## Citrakayah (Jan 16, 2011)

How can you not match?  

How non-fashion conscious. Yuk.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 16, 2011)

With whatever I think looks good - I'm not one of those slobs who wears filthy clothing to work and school unless something happened but I'm not one of those walking stereotypes who are like ultra-fashionable.


----------



## Roxichu (Jan 16, 2011)

Whatever I think looks cute and feels comfortable.

I *hate *jeans though. They're bulky and ugly IMHO. :3


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 16, 2011)

Who says I wear clothes?


----------



## Aleu (Jan 16, 2011)

A fursuit

:V


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 16, 2011)

This, coupled with khaki Cargo pants and brown, 10" workboots.

By the way, i'm on the left side in the photo.

Oh, and suits/suitshirts/the like.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jan 16, 2011)

JesusFish said:


> This, coupled with khaki Cargo pants and brown, 10" workboots.
> 
> By the way, i'm on the left side in the photo.


 
That guy on the left has a major sense of SMUG.


I just dress like a douche.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 16, 2011)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> That guy on the left has a major sense of SMUG.
> I just dress like a douche.



I don't live in San Fransisco or Canada.
I can't have major SMUG.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 16, 2011)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> That guy on the left has a major sense of SMUG.
> 
> 
> I just dress like a douche.


 
do you dress like your hyena? please say you do.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jan 16, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> do you dress like your hyena? please say you do.


 
Yes :V


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 16, 2011)

At work I usually wear a standard cheap, black suit, black shirt, black pants and what more... black shoes. :V

But for most occasions I normally wear my black leather jacket, Morbid Saint/Death t-shirt, M/90 camo pants and my black boots.


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 16, 2011)

VoidBat said:


> But for most occasions I normally wear my black leather jacket, Morbid Saint/Death t-shirt, M/90 camo pants and my black boots.


 
That's cool. I like Death.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 16, 2011)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> Yes :V


 
fuck yesss that's awesome!


----------



## Icky (Jan 16, 2011)

uhh

Normally just a pair of jeans, a t-shirt (probably with some rock band on it) and one of my 18 hats. Backwards.


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 16, 2011)

LupineLove said:


> That's cool. I like Death.


 
Got to pay tribute to Schuldiner.
As for my casual outfit, it tends to raise a few eyebrows. Not so common, I guess.


----------



## Saintversa (Jan 16, 2011)

white long sleeve with a black t shirt over it, jeans or my old class gym pants cause their comfy, i dress for comfort. and for mah feet, flipflops


----------



## Nail_bunny (Jan 16, 2011)

Black jeans or tripp pants a band shirt or an offensive shirt to conservative white americans.

Right now I'm wearing a shirt with a worm infested rotting cartoon fetus.


----------



## Corto (Jan 16, 2011)

Normal clothes: Sneakers, either jeans or cargo pants (gotta love those pockets), a t-shirt and if the weather requires it, a pullover or leather jacket. And sometimes a business suit because it's required in my university. 

Of course now I haven't bought any new clothes in a long time so everything looks very worn out. The only thing I got relatively recently (read: sometime last year) was a bunch of t-shirts but the only ones I could find had the stupidest designs, so now I either wear these old, faded, stained shirts that smell of a thousand cigarretes, or some stupid, purple and callipso, hipster-as-fuck shirts with pictures of bands no one recognizes.


----------



## Browder (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah, I'm kinda a fashion-fag (read: vain). Even though my clothes aren't always nice they are extremely well coordinated. A general rule I go by is that If I am wearing T-shirts I'll wear a V neck to provide a counterpoint to the roundness of my head and I will always match my colors in such a way as to either contrast, or accent my skin or other articles of clothing.

Since it's winter, I'm currently wearing a green bamboo woven shirt that brings matches colors in my natural skin tone, a dark blue hipster 'skinny-hoody' to  contrast the green and a dark brown military jacket with a V-Shape to counteract all the roundness I've got going on. Since I'm tall I don't wear skinny jeans and usually go Lucky Brand because they work best to my body proportions. My belt is leather studded/punk and my shoes are light grey flats that stand out from everything else.

But when I'm clubbing I dress nicer.


----------



## Corto (Jan 16, 2011)

V necked t-shirts are gayer than Freddie Mercury giving Elton John a blowjob.


----------



## Browder (Jan 16, 2011)

Corto said:


> V necked t-shirts are gayer than Freddie Mercury giving Elton John a blowjob.


 
Cargo pants are a as unsexy as Rosie O'donnell trying to give Paula Dean a lapdance.


----------



## Corto (Jan 16, 2011)

TouchÃ¨. But joke's on you, because I never look sexy no matter what I do. I theorize it was some sort of defense against rapists my cave-dwelling ancestors developed.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jan 17, 2011)

Last semester when I had to take a golf class to fulfill my PE requirement, it was a polo shirt of some shade of blue (I own a ton of blue polos for some reason), khakis, and Vans. However, now that I am free of that, I can start wearing my favorite outfit; Black suit with a grey vest, a red tie, and a white panama hat with a black band. If only I needed vision correction, or else I would totally rock a pair of these.
I've always loved the styles from the '20s.


----------



## Isen (Jan 17, 2011)

Corto said:


> V necked t-shirts are gayer than Freddie Mercury giving Elton John a blowjob.


 
V-necks are totally in.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 17, 2011)

I wear me some jeans and a T. My shoes are rockports, the shit real men stomp faces with and that's all.


----------



## Corto (Jan 17, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> Last semester when I had to take a golf class to fulfill my PE requirement, it was a polo shirt of some shade of blue (I own a ton of blue polos for some reason), khakis, and Vans. However, now that I am free of that, I can start wearing my favorite outfit; Black suit with a grey vest, a red tie, and a white panama hat with a black band. If only I needed vision correction, or else I would totally rock a pair of these.
> I've always loved the styles from the '20s.


I refuse to believe that's the actual clothes you wear. Because, no offense, but outside of the 20's or maybe some really drunk 50's you would probably look like a total douche wearing that.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 17, 2011)

Corto said:


> I refuse to believe that's the actual clothes you wear. Because, no offense, but outside of the 20's or maybe some really drunk 50's you would probably look like a total douche wearing that.


 Looking like a total douche stops people?


----------



## Corto (Jan 17, 2011)

I prefer to give them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 17, 2011)

I am a typical T-shirt, sneakers and jeans wearer.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 17, 2011)

Sneakers, pants (but never jeans), t-shirt and button-down shirt or fleece.


----------



## NA3LKER (Jan 17, 2011)

jeans, plain shirts (occasionally i wear a brand shirt) hoodie, and usually converse


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 17, 2011)

Longsleeve thermal, black. Tee-shirt, grey/green/black/brown/red.
Black/grey denim, generally fitted.
Several belts, leather/studded.
Brown plaid fedora w/ feathers in the brim or grey striped beanie.
No socks, no shoes. Sandals if necessary. Rarely, black+white plaid chucks.
(Unless it's fucking cold outside, in which case, socks+boots.)
Pashmina scarf, green/black/light green.
Fingerless gloves, black.


----------



## Tuss (Jan 17, 2011)

Jeans, a starry jacket, green shirt, brown walking boots- Almost always, but if I'm not, I'm dressed in a purple blouse and smart shirt and trousers.


----------



## Av Daedric (Jan 17, 2011)

Blue Jeans and various T-Shirts with no-name brand shoes. About everyday.


----------



## Hir (Jan 17, 2011)

band t-shirt
black baggy trousers

well, usually

maybe I'll put on my coat too, it's quite a smart coat :]


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Jan 17, 2011)

Jeans, T-Shirt, Jumper and boots...


----------



## Folflet (Jan 17, 2011)

Black hoodie, black sweatpants, black combat boots, socks and a black collar depending on who I'm with.



skittle said:


> Then the world experiences this:
> I need a better picture. Ffff.


 
I think I just developed pink-phobia.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 17, 2011)

Kreevox said:


> you bastard, I am so jelly, I want everything except that shirt and the first pants link cuz it wont show,  but I want everything else, except in white w/ dark burnt orange details


 http://cdn-write.demandstudios.com/upload//3000/600/90/6/13696.jpg these jeans.


----------



## Jude (Jan 17, 2011)

Usually jeans and a band t shirt.

I just had to get rid of all of my jeans because I dropped a few pants sizes, so right now I only have two pairs of jeans.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jan 17, 2011)

Usually beat up old fatigues or jeans, t-shirt, jacket of some variety, tennis shoes and maybe a hat. I'm really pretty basic when I get dressed,


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 17, 2011)

I love Chinese-style knot buttons/frogs on shirts.


----------



## eversleep (Jan 17, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> Last semester when I had to take a golf class to fulfill my PE requirement


 Oh man, I made the mistake of taking golf. What a freaking disaster. -_- I never wore any "golf clothes" though.
Back on topic: clothes suck.


----------



## Greyscale (Jan 17, 2011)

I dress in whatever I have, don't really have one style.

I've got polos, t-shirts, button-ups, baggy jeans, girls jeans, girls shirts, plaid, pink, ect.

If I had the money to replace my entire wardrobe it would be a mix of preppy/girly/metro. :3


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 17, 2011)

My avatar reflects how I actually dress. Although I don't drink rum and smoke cigars as often as the style demands. Fidoras are just awesome.


----------



## Corto (Jan 17, 2011)

I have yet to meet a single person outside of 1920's noir movies that doesn't look like a complete buffoon or douchebag while wearing a fedora.


----------



## Thou Dog (Jan 17, 2011)

That's because you haven't met me, Corto - 

But usually, if I have to go out, dark slacks and a nice button-down shirt. Around the house, jeans and a T-shirt. A proper hat, other than my newsboy cap, is for attending religious services and the like.


----------



## Jude (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a friend who wears a suit ALL the time. To school, to social events, etc. I'd normally be okay with this if he wasn't so smug about it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 17, 2011)

I almost never wear hats. The one hat I came close to getting recently (other than a winter hat) was a Greek fisherman's cap in black.


----------



## Corto (Jan 17, 2011)

Lately I've been wearing baseball caps pretty often, since I'm balding something terrible. Began shaving my head as well, which sometimes coupled with my worn jeans and horribly mistreated leather jacket, makes me look like the shittiest skinhead ever.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jan 17, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Oh man, I made the mistake of taking golf. What a freaking disaster. -_- I never wore any "golf clothes" though.


 
Well for me it was better than the gym class boot camp that the school offered. And polo/slacks is what I just wear normally, nothing special for a golf class. I just prefer to wear suits whenever possible. Yeah, I'm just that weird.


----------



## Isen (Jan 17, 2011)

Corto said:


> I have yet to meet a single person outside of 1920's noir movies that doesn't look like a complete buffoon or douchebag while wearing a fedora.


The only people who wear them are Justin Timberlake wannabes and ponytailed, fingerless glove-wearing ultranerds.  If you ever use the word "classy" to describe something you are wearing, you are probably a tool.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 18, 2011)

Corto said:


> I have yet to meet a single person outside of 1920's noir movies that doesn't look like a complete buffoon or douchebag while wearing a fedora.


 
But they exist, and the only pictures you know me by are that avatar there that's exactly that.

Most people who wear them do so just to look 'different'. They never seem to get that it looks like shit with a t-shirt or a sweater or something stupid like that. They certainly can look really good, but it's not the hat's fault the usual people who try to wear them are too stupid to know how.



> If you ever use the word "classy" to describe something you are wearing, you are probably a tool



Or the average guy. Unless you think every english-speaking person is a tool, it's an incredibly common compliment for a well-dressed dude to receive. Or you're just referring to the sole act of a person complimenting themselves, regardless of what word they use.


----------



## Corto (Jan 18, 2011)

It may look awesome with the proper suit, but so do togas and renaissance-styled expensive and complicated garments. Or, I don't know, zoot suits for a closer example, but I'd still approach whoever was wearing those with the disposition I usually reserve to rabid squirrels and the cast of Jersey Shore.

EDIT: But hey that's my opinion and you're free to shove it down the garbage can.


----------



## Tao (Jan 18, 2011)

Preppy-ish clothes from Old Navy. When it's not freezing cold out, I wear a T-shirt with a bright colored plaid-type long sleeve shirt over it. Never V-necks, they expose too much cleavage. I wear Rocket Dog boots in the fall through spring and I suppose when it heats up again I'll find some good summer shoes!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 18, 2011)

Corto said:


> It may look awesome with the proper suit, but so do togas and renaissance-styled expensive and complicated garments. Or, I don't know, zoot suits for a closer example, but I'd still approach whoever was wearing those with the disposition I usually reserve to rabid squirrels and the cast of Jersey Shore.
> 
> EDIT: But hey that's my opinion and you're free to shove it down the garbage can.



HATING ON ZOOT SUITS IS HATING ON LATINOS, ESE. WHY SO RACIST?

:3


----------



## Love! (Jan 18, 2011)

right now?
light jackets and girls' jeans

when it gets warm i wear skirts and such


----------

